# wood toxic ?



## jjollie (Nov 20, 2008)

does anyone know if red wood is toxic to tegus ? cause I would like to use some in my tegus enclosure or oak would work to if it's not toxic to them.


----------



## mr.king (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm almost positive that red wood isn't toxic as long as its not pine or cedar I'm pretty sure u can use it.


----------



## Kharnifex (Nov 20, 2008)

yea, theres a guy here who swears by it. says his tegu loves it.

i still can't bring myself to try it. it's on all the toxic plants lists it's a conifer and an evergreen. too close to pine


----------



## jjollie (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks; I am thinking oak might be a better way to go.


----------



## mr.king (Nov 20, 2008)

I find cypress to be pretty good my tegus like to borrow in it


----------



## jumanji (Nov 20, 2008)

I think that Reptibark is redwood. I live in Colorado and Cypress is hard to find. I have used redwood and know others who use it. I have never heard any one say it is dangerous but I hate taking chances! I have to drive about an hour and a half for cypress but its worth the drive.


----------



## jjollie (Nov 20, 2008)

this is not for bedding, it will be used in other ways in the enclosure


----------



## jjollie (Nov 20, 2008)

go to boasandballs.com you can get cypress from them and they are in brighton colo.


----------



## jumanji (Nov 20, 2008)

If you are building a cage and sealing it it shoul be fine


----------



## jumanji (Nov 20, 2008)

Are they expensive, Pro Exotics sells it and they are tuff on your wallet!!! There is a hardware store in bolder that sells big bags for a good price.


----------



## jjollie (Nov 20, 2008)

boasandballs sells the cypress for a 35lb bag $16.00 for the first 1-9 bags you buy..


----------



## jumanji (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanx, Thats not to bad a price. I think the last time I got it in Boulder it was like $12.00 a bag. It was a while ago.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can use fir as a subsrtrate? if so what size?

Thanks


----------



## tegusaurus (May 19, 2009)

ierowe said:


> Does anyone know if you can use fir as a subsrtrate? if so what size?
> 
> Thanks




douglas fir bark? I use it. This site's caresheet even recommends reptibark, which is actually fir bark.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20</a><!-- m -->

I, however, prefer to use Zilla's fir bark. I heard too many things about other barks and mite problems that I'll just stick with this one. Bark helps with humidity, as do other substrates but on top of it all, I like how it looks.


----------

